# BACOENG 5 GALLON Wood Stabilization Chamber



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for posting this it's something im looking at getting into.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> 1) Keep in mind, once you have the vacuum pump there are many things you can do with it. You could:
> 
> (a) build yourself a vacuum system for vacuum forming;
> 
> - Kelly


My old dual pump 10 gallon setup with vacuum tank boosters for slamming ABS sheet during vacuum forming.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

THAT'S a system!

NICE


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review and the bum kick, *K*.

I bought a smaller one (5.7L, same brand) a few months ago and I should make the effort to RTFM and put it to use.

What's that "orange square" 









supposed to be used for? Did not see a reference in the manual's big print. But then again, the way I read, I'm not surprised.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I didn't see a reference either. My guess is, since it's "non stick," you set your pot on it so it won't stick if things boil over.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Did I miss the bum Kick ?

Mine works well!



















No vacuum pump just a wine bottle sucker!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

54 68 69 73 20 69 73 20 61 20 74 65 78 74 20 66 69 6c 65 20 63 6f 6e 76 65 72 74 65 64 20 74 6f 20 68 65 78 2e 20 59 6f 75 72 20 72 65 61 6c 6c 79 20 6e 65 65 64 20 74 6f 20 52 54 46 4d


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

What do you have against octal?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

well, a hex on you too, Rob! ;-)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ha ha guys the intended member must have missed it!

but thanks for picking up on it, .... a bit like valve technology these days!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well maybe he didn't, I got a phone call,
as you know nature abhors a vacuum, .... but after seeing Izzy Swans Gripo I thought it best to do a review of my vacuum bagging system.

So stay tuned.

what the hex was supposed to say! ....

This is a text file converted to hex. Your really need to RTFM

http://www.unit-conversion.info/texttools/hexadecimal


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I added information (item "h") regarding re-configuring the plumbing of the vacuum chamber to allow the vacuum pump to bleed the vacuum, so the pump can be started without having to overcome the vacuum load that would, otherwise, be on it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks *K*... worthwhile noting.


----------

